# What the DHL man brought me yesterday .. Londinium I



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

So my dream machine came at last yesterday, safely in two boxes ( group in the small box ) . First impressions , it's bloody heavy. Getting the body out of the box on your own is probably the hardest part ,along with lifting it onto the counter .



















There are comprehensive instructions inside,along with smaller boxes contains your double portafilter, lever and water filter thing , basket. I had also watched the video on the Londinium site showing you how to put the group together,this shows you far better than any cack handed description by me. Take care , it isn't complicated , once this and the screws were in , we were on our way,and it the hardest part done. Scrub that ,taking off the plastic laser etched stuff , that the hardest part !

Next on with the lever .










Beginning to look like the real deal now that will actually make coffee....










Then follow the instructions for the water filter thingy ( technical I know ) . Fill her up and switch her on (oh my god am already calling it her) Again the manual will take you through word by word what to do, to fill the boiler up for the first time . There is also a post on the londinium site on how to reach temperature in 12 minutes through flushing.

Next, to making coffee , this is where my friends turned up after walking the dog - " that's a new machine , make us a coffee "

No pressure then . Had some rave signature ready to go , put in 15.8 g , tamped . Flushed ( dont let to of the lever when doing this with no portafilter in) pre infused for three seconds, and of we go . I can't remember the weight or volume out to be honest , I was to excited just using the bloody thing .

Wasn't perfect , needed to be finer , took a sip , still tastes better than anything I pulled of the silvia, nutty and delightful . On to the next shot (I was making caps for the friends ). Bit finer , better , still not perfect (must remember to go finer and tamp less ) . Still extremely drinkable .

On to the milk , this is where I though I would blow it all over the counter , but no . It's got lots of dry steam power, the 4 hole tip is a monster and with a small jug you ain't got much time , but I didn't over embarrass myself. The latte art was my usual poor etcha sketch mess, but that it a the machine fault.

The caps , well they got drunk , my friends commented on the lovely nutty , honey like taste . It's a winner. I tried one myself ,very yummy.

Since then I haven't had more than 20 minutes to really get to grips and experiment , I haven't nailed the grind yet ( I also tried some Horsham ) .

Using it is a joy , I know everyone goes on at about how using the lever is such a much more pleasurable experience than pressing a button. Well, simply put for me anyway it is . I love it, words cant explain the pleasure to be had from making coffee this way, just go and find one and try it . Even version i have , which is tank, not plumbed , is still very quiet , only coming on briefly for a short fill when it needs to .

The machine is shiny and pretty and lovely to look at , but we all knew that anyway . The wenge handles , set it off a treat. Yes for a home machine it's expensive , yes it's big . But if you can stretch to it , do it , you won't regret it for a second.

Up in the morning, the wemo worked a treat , lovely smoky , nutty flat white with the Horsham from DSOL. Off to work , don't want to go,want to stay at home and geek out with the lever.

But I'm at home from Saturday for a week , so am looking forward to pulling more shots and seeing what the lever can do, ill need the coffee as I am ludicrously being left to look after the little boy on my own. Some jampit and other rave beans are resting in the the cupboard. I can't wait !

If people find this kind of thing interesting ill add some more pics and clips over the next few days.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice to see how it arrived and goes together. It looks gorge.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Welcome to Londinium World! You'll find once you're used to the grind settings and the tamp/distribution, it just works. It's actually very forgiving and, in day to day use, hassle-free.

My only real complaint is that I'd prefer turning taps to lever taps, particulary on the hot water port.

Have you got the 4 x 1.5mm steam tip or does Reiss send them out with the 4 x 1mm ones now? Most find the latter much easier for domestic quantities of milk.


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

Beautiful machine - congrats!


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Great to see. Do you have a direct link to the video on the Londinium site? I don't want to search through the whole blog if I can avoid it.

Good to know it works with a Wemo as I'm planning to go down that route myself.

Keep the pics coming - let us know how you get on.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Looks very nice! What are you going to do about spouts as they go out with only one pf now I believe.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

drude said:


> Great to see. Do you have a direct link to the video on the Londinium site? I don't want to search through the whole blog if I can avoid it.
> 
> Good to know it works with a Wemo as I'm planning to go down that route myself.
> 
> Keep the pics coming - let us know how you get on.


Link below for assembling the group. Re wemo it's simple, although I had to update the software on my android phone to get the beta app to work. If you have an android phone a year pole I'd check it will run it .


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Looks very nice! What are you going to do about spouts as they go out with only one pf now I believe.


Am going to get another portafilter , debating single spout versus bottomless. Whether people expect a double portafilter as standard or not I dont know, not sure its the most useful one. As you and Patrick have kindly pointed out to me in conversation , the group holds a certain amount of water and delivers 45 ml of shot roughly ? Personally i wouldn't want to split this into two cups , I'd just run two shots for two drinks. I'm am pretty quick already at pulling these and it's no hassle.

What do you use Dave?


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I agree that the double pf is probably the least useful. I've ordered the bottomless as I've used these for years, and will put the wenge handles on that one as the double will rarely get used.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

RoloD said:


> Welcome to Londinium World! You'll find once you're used to the grind settings and the tamp/distribution, it just works. It's actually very forgiving and, in day to day use, hassle-free.
> 
> My only real complaint is that I'd prefer turning taps to lever taps, particulary on the hot water port.
> 
> Have you got the 4 x 1.5mm steam tip or does Reiss send them out with the 4 x 1mm ones now? Most find the latter much easier for domestic quantities of milk.


Thanks for the welcome ! To be honest I don't know which steam tip it is ,other than four hole, but looking at the site It suggests that the 1.5 four whole is the standard . ( unless he hasn't updated this on the website ) . I have a two hole which I haven't tried yet as well.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Amazing stuff. Look forward to hearing how your journey progresses.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I use a single spout. The bottomless holds nothing for me at all. The double is a waste of space on this machine! As you cay, you can pull 2 shots relatively quickly, but do not forget to let the liquid escape otherwise you will get sneezes and they can hurt! When releasing the pf handle, just move it a small way to see if their is an escape of pressure. The steam tips sent out I believe are the 4 x 1mm size and these are very good in the house. Remember, if you are making milk based drinks the temp of the milk that you are pouring into the shot will bring the whole drink back up to temp


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> I use a single spout. The bottomless holds nothing for me at all. The double is a waste of space on this machine! As you cay, you can pull 2 shots relatively quickly, but do not forget to let the liquid escape otherwise you will get sneezes and they can hurt! When releasing the pf handle, just move it a small way to see if their is an escape of pressure. The steam tips sent out I believe are the 4 x 1mm size and these are very good in the house. Remember, if you are making milk based drinks the temp of the milk that you are pouring into the shot will bring the whole drink back up to temp


Cool thanks for the info ,looks like his website might be out of date re the tips then. Get your point about sneezes, haven't had one yet ,but have felt a little pressure escape on one release . Re the spouts totally agree, I think he is probably doing it, as that is what people expect to get with an E61 machine,but practically the double isn't very useful. Will probably sway towards the bottomless PF ,as never used one ,and a intrigued to see how bad my distribution is etc.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

That's great news!!!

I'm glad you're getting on so well with it... I'm still waiting for mine!!

As an aside the parts for the grinder turned up so I can have a play with that in the meantime!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Martin, you mentioned the group holds around 45 mls. Do not be tempted to overdose th circa 16 gms weight and force more water through. You will find, IMHO, that it is better suited to a shorter drink than longer. I say that, as I go along with the theory that a shot has a start, a middle and an end, and why would you want to drink the stuff at the end?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Martin, you mentioned the group holds around 45 mls. Do not be tempted to overdose th circa 16 gms weight and force more water through. You will find, IMHO, that it is better suited to a shorter drink than longer. I say that, as I go along with the theory that a shot has a start, a middle and an end, and why would you want to drink the stuff at the end?


Hi nope I wouldn't do that . Is 45ml right though ?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Perhaps a leanrned brother can confirm, but I believe that what it is. Just pull a shot into a measuring glass and let it run and see


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> why would you want to drink the stuff at the end?


Sometimes , although not with all coffees, the end component adds balance to a shot.

The splitting a shot into 3 sections (say 18g in and 10g/10g/10g out ) and tasting each part is very interesting for those who have never done it. We are all meant to believe that the end is watery and bitter. I tried this recently with a HB medium roasted El Salvador....the last 3rd was the most palatable by itself, however the mix of all 3 parts was strangely better.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It is good to try all variables out, but agree that with the l1 group dosing should be kept to 18 grams max as the volume of water present in the group is on 45 ml on a single pull, you vary this once you become used to the machine but is is best to focus on the basics again first, I agree with Gary that the last part of a shot can give a shot balance however each of the component parts all have there distinct flavour profile and dependent on the bean and your own palet you may find the first middle or end your favourite, my personal favourite with the l1 is a sweet mid shot ristretto


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Glad it was all worth the wait for you.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Very nice and welcome to the world of levers 

Look forward to seeing some more vids and pics


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

cold war kid said:


> Glad it was all worth the wait for you.


Yep, if your ever up this way again,ill make you a shot .


----------



## billcoxfam (Jan 8, 2013)

A couple of tips:-

If you put a piece of non adhesive plastic film on the top of the L1 you can use the top as a cup warmer without scratching the metal.

A shallow plastic tray placed in the drip tray is easier to empty and keep clean than having to move the steel drip tray.

Enjoy your L1


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

billcoxfam said:


> A couple of tips:-
> 
> If you put a piece of non adhesive plastic film on the top of the L1 you can use the top as a cup warmer without scratching the metal.
> 
> ...


Cool tip , where would I get this non adhesive stuff and have you got a pics of your with it on?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

bubbajvegas said:


> Very nice and welcome to the world of levers
> 
> Look forward to seeing some more vids and pics


Thanks bubba ! Can't compete with your monster , but it will keep me quiet . Loved the clip you did by the way .


----------



## billcoxfam (Jan 8, 2013)

If you send me a pm with your address I'll put a piece in the post.

I haven't posted a photo before, hope this works


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

billcoxfam said:


> A couple of tips:-
> 
> If you put a piece of non adhesive plastic film on the top of the L1 you can use the top as a cup warmer without scratching the metal.
> 
> ...


 I'd recommend some Cookamesh - black PTFE mesh - which does the trick.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Or you can use the plastic mesh that pubs use to keep beer glasses raised


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

RoloD said:


> I'd recommend some Cookamesh - black PTFE mesh - which does the trick.


Ok where do I get cookamesh from as I don't think the pub near me will let me knock there stuff


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lakeland I believe


----------



## billcoxfam (Jan 8, 2013)

"Cool tip , where would I get this non adhesive stuff and have you got a pics of your with it on?"

Send me a pm with your address and I'll put a piece of the film in the post.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ok where do I get cookamesh from as I don't think the pub near me will let me knock there stuff


Amazon or eBay


----------



## reelcoffy (May 14, 2012)

> If people find this kind of thing interesting ill add some more pics and clips over the next few days.


Congrats on purchase, great to see pics of the 'I' with wenge handles . Would like to see more of the setup with your k30 grinder as you have a fabulous setup now! I am envious


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

Congratulations, what a beautiful machine.

Paul


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

reelcoffy said:


> > If people find this kind of thing interesting ill add some more pics and clips over the next few days.
> 
> 
> Congrats on purchase, great to see pics of the 'I' with wenge handles . Would like to see more of the setup with your k30 grinder as you have a fabulous setup now! I am envious


Thanks , it all down to hard work scrimping and saving NOT, got lucky with barclays and a ppi claim. Im lucky to have a lovely mrs boots, who once every so often allows me to indulge my hobbies and lets me put what I want in the kitchen , without complaining .


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Well any northerners are welcome to try out the set up if they are thinking of buying one. Just drop me a line , or they want to try a lever out .


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Some pictures of the wenge handles in situ .


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Very attractive grain to that wood.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

painty said:


> Very attractive grain to that wood.


Yep ,lucky to have them . Shame my phone takes crappy pics etc .


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Reminds me of a pair of B&W speakers i had in wenge.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Congrats on great machine, have fun messing about with it.

You can get cookamesh from a pound shop.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thanks a lot of to pound land I go ....,,,


----------

